# No rain in 37 days and Smoke Everywhere



## SkyWarrior (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in NW Montana.

My animals are getting sick because of the smoke from wildfires.  

Everything is dry.  We've had no appreciable rain in at least 37 days according to the weather forecasters.

Would somebody just send us some rain?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 27, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> I'm in NW Montana.
> 
> My animals are getting sick because of the smoke from wildfires.
> 
> ...


I will, how do I package it? I know if it fits it ships.....  How much rain can fit in a extra jumbo package? Oh and do you mind if its snow instead of rain...

  hoping for some better days for you!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 27, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  And yeah, I'll take snow!


----------



## RemudaOne (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope things get better for you and the livestock soon. We know drought and wildfires down here and feel your pain. Prayers for you and those others that are experiencing these difficulties at this time.


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 28, 2012)

Prayers going out for you and your animals


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess we are lucky we don't have the smoke to contend with. 
We are in a dry pocket in southern MN (made severe drought status) still. We've had less than an inch of rain since June, and no measurable rain in  August or September. We normally are GREEN here.
Best wishes to you with the smoke with yourself and stock.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2012)

I sure hope you get some rain or snow soon! The fires aren't coming your way are they? That must really be tough. I can't even imagine trying to deal with that when there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 28, 2012)

We had to deal with that for a few months this Summer with lots of wildfires and no rain.   We get a lot of haze and smoke in the air from the Montana fires right now too.   For some strange reason we have been getting tons of rain this week which is SO NICE!!!!!!   Hopefully a nice Southerly wind will blow these clouds your way and you can have some rain or snow.


----------



## lovinglife (Sep 28, 2012)

I am in Idaho and we are in the same situation.  Pray for rain!  I think they are finally starting to get some of ours under control only about 500,000 acres late though.  Getting tired of unhealthy air quality all the time.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I sure hope you get some rain or snow soon! The fires aren't coming your way are they? That must really be tough. I can't even imagine trying to deal with that when there is nothing you can do about it.


Luckily the fires haven't been near us this year.   I'm hoping it stays that way!  But the fires from the Mustang Complex and the Sawtooth fires shoot right up the mountains from the Bitterroot to our south and make it pretty intolerable.  Still, it's better than having to evacuate.   I've been through enough fires in my life including several standby evacuation and one for real evacuation that I know it can get really hairy fast.

Still no rain.  

We MAY get rain sometime mid next week -- the forecasts suggest it.  Let's hope!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 28, 2012)

So sorry you are going through that.  I sure hope we have some more stable weather this coming year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 28, 2012)

Any rain in sight yet?  I was thinking about the smoke and how long and I really can't imagine what it must be like. The fire, smoke,drought. Yet some places are flooding. Makes me remember to be thankful, and more mindful of what others are really suffering through.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 28, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Any rain in sight yet?  I was thinking about the smoke and how long and I really can't imagine what it must be like. The fire, smoke,drought. Yet some places are flooding. Makes me remember to be thankful, and more mindful of what others are really suffering through.


They were saying mid next week, but they're backing off on that prediction.  :/  Sigh.  The front may blow the smoke out of the valleys, though.  That would be a plus.

Been treating Oreo, my buck, for a sinus infection.  One of my dogs, Thor, has one too and is on antibiotics.  Had a really sick doe two weeks ago who is fine now but who had pneumonia due to the smoke.  Got to love that.


----------



## Bitterroot (Oct 3, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.  

I'm with you, praying for rain.  The winds have blown a good bit of the smoke out of the valley yesterday and today, but it moves right back in.  

The forecast last night on my weather app said snow, and I can believe it.  We've got the cold snap to the air, and I see some suspicious clouds lurking around out there.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 4, 2012)

Yesterday we got some snow! 

42 days without moisture is a bit much.  We have colder temperatures now, but no precipitation for the next week.  Sigh.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 4, 2012)

I would take snow too...still nothing here


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2012)

How is the smoke in the air?  Getting better?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 9, 2012)

Smoke cleared up for a bit and then came back yesterday.  Need more rain or snow.  Cool temperatures are a relief though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2012)

We have had so much rain here the ground is saturated, you walk through a field and it sloshes. I found myself complaining yesterday and then I thought of you guys. Humbling actually, reminded me to be thankful in all things. Praying for rain for you
 all.


----------

